# Navarre Pier Cobia



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Surprised there isn't a post here, but the first cobia was caught from the pier today. Didn't have much size to it, but considering I caught my cobia fairly close this is a good sign for what's to come.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh god now the craziness will be started! Pics puleeze!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

weighed 14 lbs. No need for pics. But some that have been lost were much bigger.:yes:


----------

